
Paper UI kit(the elements are not WOW, but the examples are looking pretty good) - axelut
http://demos.creative-tim.com/paper-kit
======
conacelelena
Hey guys! I am the creator of this kit. If you have any thoughts or
suggestions, please let me know.

@axelut thank you for the almost nice comment on the link.

